# conceal carry pistol



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to buy a handgun for conceal carry Does anyone know of one in .45 that is reliable and sorta accurate


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Look at the Springfield XD. They have one in 45 cal. I picked up one of the 40 cals with night sights and the accessory package 2 weeks ago for only $540. It's very accurate and fits a larger hand very well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Where are you going to carry it? Ankle? belt? chest?

An XD is big. I would look other places. Why are you thinking 45? Just wondering.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the 45. I know when i shoot somenting with it its going to stop. I would consider all the way down to a 40 cal but that's about it. I haven't relly decided how I was going to carry it


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Like has been said, how are you going to carry it is a very important consideration. Equally important is you body size, body composition, and lastly how you dress.

To me just about any Defensive Side Semi Auto can be carried concealed with the Proper Holster and Proper Atire. I have been searching for the perfect Concealed Carry Holster for over 20 years and am not sure if I will ever really find it.

With all that said, I too am a huge fan of the .45 ACP and carry one on a daily basis. I don't have a compact or sub compact .45 ACP, but rather carry a Kimber Model BP TEN II Full Size, Polymer Framed, 13 Round Capacity 1911 in .45 ACP. Yes I have to had get quite inventive in how I conceal it and the Holsters I use, but do so effectively. Currently I am using an Gun Mate Belt Slide Holster that I cut the Belt Loops off of and attached two metal Belt Clips so I can carry it inside the pant. I quickly learned that every time I drew the gun the holster collapsed and reholstering was a pain that required two hands. To solve this problem I cut some of the stitching out of the holster to open it up slightly and inserted an Uncle Mike KYDEX Paddle Holster inside of the Gun Mate Belt Slide Holster (obviously with the paddle removed). I used the holes in the paddle to secure the Kydex Holster inside of the Nylon Belt Slide Holster. I have found that if I get this in the right position it can be carried quite comfortablly and hidden.

If I were going to go out tomorrow and buy a Handgun (.45 ACP) with the specific purpose of Concealed Carry I would more than likely opt for a GLOCK Model 30 or 36. I used to carry a GLOCK Model 21 Full Size .45 ACP and became quite impressed with it's reliability and shootability. I would hope that the smaller sized GLOCKS would be just as reliable.

Others opinions may vary, and that is fine. As I stated I too like and feel comfortable with the .45 ACP Cartridge. I guess maybe I am old school in that regard. In the end I think the very best advise I can offer is to go to your favorite Gun Shop (or Shops) and handle as many different Handguns that have the requirements you desire and buy the one that feels the best in YOUR HANDS. In the end if the Handgun does not fit your hands, or if you have to shift the position of your hand on the grip every time you draw the handgun you are not going to shoot it well no matter what name is on the slide.

Larry


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very good points! For the reasons pointed out above I got this pistol. http://www.wilsoncombat.com/p_adp.asp

I was thinking that I wouldn't like having the 9MM but then I thought honestly what person isn't going to stop from a 9MM that will from a 40 or bigger? A 9MM bullet will rip up a lung just as well.

The reason I went with this gun is the Wilson Combat name and reliability, dependability, accuracy. yada yada. I shot this gun and fell in love. Yes it punishes your hand. Which is crazy for a 9 MM but it is small. It has a good Mag capacity and wears well on my ankle, in the pant, out, and on the chest. It is small yet packs a punch.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm looking long and hard at the Springfield XDm in a 40 S&W. I already have a Glock 27 and a Springfield 1911 A1. One gun does not fit all occasions.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are serious about carrying a gun then you should be serious about the idea of fighting with it because that is why you are ultimately carrying it- to prevail in a gunfight if you ever find yourself in one. That being said you should have one gun or one model of gun of which the controls and manual of arms is EXACTLY the same. change your dress around your gun, but don't change your gun from one day to the next just because you want to carry something new. When the merde hits the fan you don't want to have to figure out if you have a manual safety, decocker, or other issue to deal with.

My advice, by a glock, pick the caliber or even have multiple calibers, but stay with the glock and get a mid size (G19) and a sub (G26) and carry either or both 24/7. Train with it regularly and carry it always then collect all the other guns you want and take them to the range and have fun, but have one that you trust your life to.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

striped1 said:


> That being said you should have one gun or one model of gun of which the controls and manual of arms is EXACTLY the same. change your dress around your gun, but don't change your gun from one day to the next...


VERY interesting and thoughtful point! I had not considered this before. However, I feel that there are times when you HAVE to adjust what you are carrying depending on the circumstances. So I have made the choice to be good at two different guns. For light dress, ie shorts and a t-shirt, my carry gun of choice is a S&W 442 .38 Spl +P. For other times, H&K USP.40 is my choice. I too have been looking long and hard at the Springfield XD Subcompacts.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

hagfan, I picked up a XD40 3 weeks ago and have already put 120 rounds through it. I'm very happy with my choice. It's surprisingly accurate and cycles very smoothly. It is a larger framed gun but with MOB carry it actually conceals well. Try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I own and use a Glock 36. I recommend it. One of their miniguns - if a .45 can be considered a "mini" - it fits into my pocket.
It is quite accurate; if I do my part, it will shoot into six inches off hand all day long at 25 yds.
Pete


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I have been searching for the perfect Concealed Carry Holster for over 20 years and am not sure if I will ever really find it.


I guess that's why I have about six holsters for some handguns. I think I have eight holsters for a Smith model 66 with a 2.5 inch barrel.

Most often I carry a Kimber with a Wilson Combat inside the pants holster. If I am dressed light I carry a Smith 380 in a Covert T Shirt (it's been so long since I used it I can't find it to tell you the brand) or a six inch wide belly band holster.



> that is why you are ultimately carrying it- to prevail in a gunfight


Oh, I don't know. I was kind of hoping the other guy would have a knife.


----------



## Susquash (Mar 12, 2008)

My most recent purchase was a Glock 30 .45 ACP 10+1 capacity. I have since handled a Glock 30 SF (Slim Frame). They tend to fit the hand a little better as the regular Glock 30 tends to be too wide for some.
It is a nice compact .45 ACP and quite accurate. Price is a whole lot less than the compact 1911s. Glocks are reliable and accurate.










[/img]


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I just posted on another related thread....

Kimber Ultra Carry 2 and a Cross Breed Supertuck Holster.

THIS is _THE_ IWB holster to get. Adjustable, secure, COMFORTABLE, CONCEALABLE.....My SEAL buddy saw mine, tried it and ordered one the next day.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com

Good luck


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The crossbreed looks like a knock-off of the "real thing" - the VM2 (versamax 2 tuckable) http://www.miltsparks.com/

combined with the MTAC http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/

I guess good ideas get around...

M.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just purchsed this holster for my Springfield XD. It's very comfortable. Two leather straps are visible as you carry.

http://masterofconcealment.com/pgroup_d ... ealment%2F


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

my biggest complaints about the xd are that you have to send it back to springfield for any work and to make it the gun it should have been you need to send it back to springfield with $550 and have the custom shop work on it. The trigger is brutal.

The also has been some reports of flakiness with the grip safety that can allow the gun to lock up, in which case, it needs to go back to springfield to be fixed and it is usually in a loaded condition when this happens.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That doesn't sound good. All the magazines talked it up, but then Springfield advertises in them.
The trigger on mine is as good as the Glock, and I shoot it as good as my Kimber.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Have had my XD40 for about 3 months and after 400 or so rounds not one problem, trigger isn't perfect but have shot many with worse ones.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree that the CB uses a combo of other designs. The guy who makes them is very open about that fact. He took the good features from a few different designs and combined them.

I liked it better thant the Milt Sparks for a few reasons:
Less wait
MONEY BACK GUARANTY
Thinner
Very adjustable
(and GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE)

I liked it better than the MTAC because:
The clips were shorter, so if adjusted to attach at the bottom of the holster, the clips would not extend below holster.
The clips are very plain looking and simple.
Thinner since it is only one layer of leather.

I personally think that every holster that has two belt loops next to each other screams HOLSTER.

I will be the first to admit that I really like the look of an all leather holster and I really appreciate the work that goes into them. (Especially after I made a few leather mag pouches and holsters and knife sheaths) But then again, a concealment holster usually ISN'T seen.

But the great thing, there are choices for everyone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

striped1 said:


> my biggest complaints about the xd are that you have to send it back to springfield for any work and to make it the gun it should have been you need to send it back to springfield with $550 and have the custom shop work on it. The trigger is brutal.
> 
> The also has been some reports of flakiness with the grip safety that can allow the gun to lock up, in which case, it needs to go back to springfield to be fixed and it is usually in a loaded condition when this happens.


Your right, my XD locked up this morning with a loaded round in the chamber. The firing pin is forward and I can not understand how the slide retracted far enough to pick up a round, but did not engage the hammer sear. I just put a new Viridian green laser on it and I can see it at 75 yards in daylight. About 20 rounds into testing the laser the gun locked up. Tick me off much??????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

XD problem solved. I called Springfield and once they put me in touch with a customer service person it was about a two second job to correct the lock up. Holding the gun upside down by the slide in the left hand strike the grip hard with the right hand. I am not an advocate of get a bigger hammer to do a job so was going about this carefully. 
I think the problem was the reduced load with a lead bullet. The semiwadcutter in these loads projected a full bore diameter about 1/8 inch forward of the case mouth. I think they were hung up in the lands. That doesn't explain why the gun didn't cock the firing pin.
OK, in the event I got anyone interested in lasers. This one is larger than some, but that's because it's not a focused diod it's a real laser. I have a green two mile laser on my AR15, and last night I checked them out at 800 yards and this one appears just as bright. I ordered it last week from James River Tactical in Jamestown, but didn't get to try it until now. Although my gun locked up I did get enough rounds through it to know my XD shoots better than I can with these old eyes. 
It slips onto my AR also. Maybe I should sell my old two mile green laser that I got at law enforcement price? Naw, ok maybe, naw, how about $150? No not for sale. Well, maybe, naw. 
I should have perhaps waited. Supposedly nest month they are coming out with a universal mount. Also, a 90 lumen led light will be where the laser is now, and the laser will be below that. They told me it will be the same size as this laser.


----------

